

FutureAdvisor (YC S10) Raises $16M Series B Led by Canvas (ex-Morgenthaler) - vonnik
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/05/21/futureadvisor-raises-15-5m-to-bring-automated-financial-advice-to-the-masses/

======
davmar
congratulations bo, jon and team!

